# Alarmierung/Fehlermeldung per Telefon?



## Kabeläffle (27 August 2019)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein Alarmgerät zum Absetzen von Störungen, welches anstatt SMS, per Telefonanruf funktioniert? 
4 Eingänge sollten reichen. 
Wichtig ist eine Meldekette, die erst aufgibt, wenn der erste den Anruf quittiert.

Folgendes Gerät von Phoenix ist ganz OK, aber die Alarmierung erfolgt leider nur per SMS.
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/phoenix-contact-tc-mobile-i-o-x200-gsm-modul-12-v-dc-60-v-dc-1343648.html

Anstatt GSM wäre auch die Anbindung an die Analogleitung der Telefonanlage ausreichend.

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2019)

Such mal nach DTMF Alarmgerät.
Da gibt es diverse Ausführungen und Hersteller.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 August 2019)

Also es gibt solche Geräte, in einer Firma wo ich ab und an bin wird der Instandhalter permanent von Klimaanlagen ( ca. 30 Großklimageräte >100KW ) angerufen,
die dann ihre Störung "erzählen". Ich weiß allerdings nicht, von welcher Firma diese Geräte stammen.

Ich habe mir das mal zeigen lassen. Allerdings kann er nichts per Zahlentaste usw. quittieren. Es ist als reine Info.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (27 August 2019)

Es gibt aus der Alarmanlagen Technik die AWAG Geräte. Diese können über einen DI angesteuert werden und zumindest einen vorher ausgesprochenen Text wiedergeben. Ein sehr einfaches Gerät (bin mir nicht sicher ob 3 oder 4 Ansagen) wird bspw über Abus vertrieben. Aktuell glaube ich AZ6301 und kann auch beim blauen Claus bezogen werden. 
Es ruft eine Nummer nach der anderen an bis eine Taste (glaube Ziffer 8) den Anruf quittiert.


----------



## Kabeläffle (27 August 2019)

https://www.kuhnt.com/down/ALG4101_Bedienungsanleitung_v1.3.pdf
sieht gut aus, aber leider nur per GSM

https://www.abus.com/var/ImagesPIM/d110001/medias/docus/9/AZ6301_Int_V1.1.pdf
das könnte passen.


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2019)

@Kabeläffle
Das abus sieht gut aus.
Vorallem arbeitet es mit Schliesserkontakten.
Bei der Alarmmafia sind sehr gerne Meldeschleifen und Öffner verbreitet.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (27 August 2019)

Genau das Abus meinte ich. Ich kenne da zumindest die Vorgängerversion und da sollte genau das machen was du haben möchtest.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 August 2019)

Das Abus [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Terxon PSTN Wählgerät kann ich auch empfehlen. Es erfüllt alle genannten Anforderungen und ist zuverlässiger als es den Anschein hat. Mankos sind die popelige Anschlussmöglichkeit und eine notwendige 12V-Versorgung. In Anbetracht des günstigen Preises sollte man damit aber klar kommen.

[/FONT]


----------



## gerribaldi (28 August 2019)

Wir verwenden diverse Telenot und sind damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden....


----------

